
New York City to 'break car culture' and build more than 250 new bike lanes - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/nov/01/new-york-city-bike-lanes-car-culture
======
justinfrankel
This bill is an offensive joke -- more than 2 years until the first plan is
due? The first plan is due _after_ the next city council and mayoral election.

The new city government could completely cancel the bill if they felt like it.

How many people will be killed by cars in the meantime?

IMO if you're a city responsible for the safety of your citizens, and you
agree what the right thing is to do, adding unnecessary delay for no real
reason is reprehensible.

A quote from the NYT article [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/nyregion/nyc-
biking-death...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/nyregion/nyc-biking-
deaths-lanes.html)

"To gain Mr. de Blasio’s support, Mr. Johnson’s office agreed to push back the
start date for the first streets plan, from this month to December 2021,
around the time the next mayor takes office."

